
CheckMate: Verifying processors through automatic exploit synthesis [pdf] - dwrodri
https://cs.stanford.edu/people/trippel/pubs/ctrippel_IEEETopPicks19.pdf
======
dwrodri
Quick clarification: I am not an author of this paper, I just found it while
doing literature review and thought it was worth sharing, as its probably
similar to what is done in industry to prevent future designs from being
vulnerable to Spectre/Meltdown-type attacks.

Dr. Trippel's work over the course of her doctorate has also helped improve
security in the RISC-V ISA by contributing to the atomics extensions.

